# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Καρποντακοι Μεξικού

## DScythe

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Πρόσφατα απέκτησα ένα ζευγάρι καρποντακοι Μεξικού. Είναι περίπου 3 ετών τα πουλια, αρκετά ημέρα θα έλεγα. Λοιπόν οι απορίες που έχω σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο είδος είναι οι εξής. Μιας και έχω διαβάσει ότι είναι μονογαμικό πουλί, τι θα πρέπει να κάνω τώρα τον χειμώνα; Θα πρέπει να τα χωρίσω όπως στα καναρίνια ή να τα αφήσω στο ίδιο κλουβί; (Μαζί τα έχω τώρα) τι διαστάσεις κλουβιου-ζευγαρωστρας προτείνεται; Θα πρέπει να τα έχω μακριά από αλλά πουλιά; Όπως καρδερίνες ή καναρίνια; Γιατί κάπου διάβασα ότι παίρνουν πολύ εύκολα φωνές από αλλά πουλιά.. ότι άλλη συμβουλή δεκτή.

----------


## MacGyver

Με το καλό το ζευγαράκι σου...

Αρχικά μπορείς να ρωτήσεις τον προηγούμενο κάτοχο για τις συνθήκες διαβίωσης και τις συνήθειες τους, μιας και τα είχε αρκετό καιρό. Προσωπικά (χωρίς να γνωρίζω από καρποντάκους) θα σε συμβούλευα να τους έχεις μαζί για να μην αγχωθούν περισσότερο από την αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος και όσο το δυνατόν σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί (τουλάχιστον 76αρα φαρδιά ζευγαρώστρα). Προσπάθησε να διατηρήσεις τις διατροφικές τους συνήθειες (μείγμα σπόρων, λαχανικά κλπ) και μην μπεις στη λογική να "ζοριστούν" το χειμώνα για να αποδώσουν στην αναπαραγωγική περίοδο. Σημασία έχει να είναι υγιή και στη συνέχεια όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

Σχετικά με το κελάηδισμα θεωρώ ακατόρθωτο μετά από 3 χρόνια να αλλάξει το ρεπερτόριο τους, επομένως μη σε ανησυχεί. Ίσως να τα επηρεάζει η οπτική επαφή με άλλα πουλιά, για αυτό απέφυγε να έχουν δίπλα τους άλλα κλουβιά.

----------


## DScythe

Τα έχω περίπου 1½ μήνα οπότε από θέμα άγχους νομίζω ότι πλέον δεν έχουν θέμα γιατί έχουν προσαρμοστεί στον χώρο μου. Τον προηγούμενο κάτοχο του έκανα αυτές τις ερωτήσεις αλλά δεν κατάλαβα και πολλα. Στην αρχή μου είπε ότι τα είχε χωρίσει αλλά του είπαν ότι δεν κανει, μετά τα ξανά έβαλε μαζι. Βέβαια σαν ζευγάρι την περσινή περίοδο είχαν 2 γέννες με 2 και 3 νεοσσούς αντίστοιχα. Οπτική επαφή δεν εχουνε με αλλά πουλιά, μόνο ακουστικη. Από.διατροφη τους δίνω σπόρους για άγρια της Μανιτόμπα + αυγοτροφη με έντομα και φρούτα-λαχανικα (φρέσκα) μια φορά την εβδομάδα. Να πω επίσης ότι πτεροροια πέρασαν στον χώρο μου

----------


## IscarioTis

Αγοραρε καλως τα δεχτηκες. 
Διαβασε εδω

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url...8&share_type=t

οτι απορια εχεις εδω ειμαστε
Οταν με το καλο βρω υπολογιστη, θα σου απαντησω σε ολες τις ερωτησεις,αλλα οι πιο πολλες μπορει να σου απαντηθουν και στο Θεμα που σου εβαλα
δεν τα χωριζεις με τιποτα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

Σευχαριστω πολύ Δημήτρη. Το έχω διαβάσει το άρθρο αρκετές φορές ακόμα και πριν τα αποκτησω. Το θέμα είναι πως είναι πουλιά που ζουν σε άλλο κλίμα που δεν έχει καμία σχεση με της Ευρώπης και της Ελλάδας. Οπότε στην πράξη σίγουρα υπάρχουν αρκετά πράγματα που θα πρέπει να έχεις "μάθει" όλο αυτό τον καιρό που τα έχει δίπλα σου. Στο θέμα κλουβιου λοιπόν. Έχω φτιάξει μια 3οροφη ζευγαρωστρα από dexion είναι αρκετά μεγάλη εκεί έχω τα θηλυκά στον ένα όροφο και δύο αρσενικά χωρισμένα στον αλλο. Μένει ελεύθερος ο τελευταίος όροφος. Το θέμα είναι πως είναι αρκετά χαμηλά και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει και είναι καλό να τα βάλω εκεί. Δεν έχω βάλει ποτέ πουλιά στον συγκεκριμένο οροφο, πάντα το είχα σαν εφεδρικό για ώρα αναγκης.

----------


## IscarioTis

αααα το εχεις διαβασει. ωραια
μπορεις να βαλεις τα πιο ηρεμα κατω, αμα ειναι να τα βαλεις για ζευγαρωμα πρεπει να ειναι στο υψος των ματιων. εμενα μου εκαναν αυγα το καλοκαιρι και ηταν στο υψος της μεσης οποτε μην εχεις προβλημα. αλλα δεν θελει θορυβους το βραδυ γιατι υπάρχει περιπτωση να παρατησουν αυγα-νεοσους οπως ολα τα πτηνα φυσικα, τωρα αμα υπαρχει καποιος θορυβος που κανεις καθε βραδυ, θα τον κανεις την ιδια ωρα καθε βραδυ.Καθε μερα πρασσιναδα εννοω(να εχουν ποικιλια δηλαδη την μια μερα στελλαρια την αλλη σπανακι-μπροκολο-ζοχο-δυοσμο-βασιλικο(να εχουν ανθισει) -Ροκα-πατζαροφυλλα και το παντζαρι αν θες-κοκκινη πιπερια+ 1-3 φορες την βδομαδα Μηλο, τρελενονται. οπως θα διαβασες στο Αρθρο σχηματίζουν ζευγαρια απο τον χειμωνα οποτε πρεπει να τα βαλεις μαζι. εγω δεν τα εχω χωρισει απο το καλοκαιρι.και μην τους στερεις το μπανιο καθε μερα. και ας εχει κρυο για σενα ξερουν τι κανουν. οτι αλλη απορια εχεις ρωτα
Μπορεις να βαζεις καθε μερα αυγοτροφη, εγω φτιαχνω δικια μου,επισης τους αρεσει ο ηλιοσπορος-εγω τους βαζω σε αυγοθηκη σπορους απο μπελα ντι νοτε-κια-λιγη παπαρουνα-λιναρι. τροφη δεν παιρνω ετοιμη φτιαχνω εγω
Δεν παχαίνουν αμα ειναι σε μεγαλο κλουβι,μην τους φοβασαι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

Από θορύβους δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει πρόβλημα γτ είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο και μένω εκτός πολης, καμιά φορά τα σκυλιά γαβγίζουν το βράδυ αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα υπάρχει θέμα από αυτό. Θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω κάτι κάτω από την κλούβα για να σηκωθεί λίγο ώστε να είναι καλύτερα. Βέβαια έχω και μεγάλη κλούβα πτησης στην αυλή και σκεφτόμουν μήπως ήταν καλύτερα για χειμώνα να τα βάλω εκεί και κατά τον Φεβρουάριο Μάρτιο να τα βάλω σε κλουβι. Από τροφές τους δίνω ότι δίνω σε όλα τα πουλια, πρασινάδα φρούτα αυγοτροφη κλπ κλπ. Βέβαια νομίζω πως ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης δεν τους έδινε φρούτα και πρασινάδα. Σε ότι έχω βάλει μέχρι σήμερα μόνο το μηλο έχουν φαει και όταν τους έβαλα έκαναν σαν να το είδαν 1η φορά

----------


## IscarioTis

Προσπαθησε οπου τους βαλεις, εκει να τα αφησεις. οτι αλλο θες εδω ειμαστε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα. Θα δω τι θα κάνω με την περίπτωση τους

----------


## DScythe

Αυτά είναι τα παιδιά μου. Άργησα να βάλω φωτό γιατί έτρεχα με κάτι δουλειές.

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να τους χαιρεσαι.πολυ ομορφοι
Τι μειγμα τους δινεις? δεν ειδα ηλιοσπορο μεσα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

> Να τους χαιρεσαι.πολυ ομορφοι
> Τι μειγμα τους δινεις? δεν ειδα ηλιοσπορο μεσα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


 Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολυ. Manitoba cardelino είναι, έχω βάλει και εξτρα ηλιόσπορο για τον χειμώνα. Όντως στην φώτο δεν φαίνεται. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλα εκανες.τρωνε πολυ ηλιοσπορο

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

Σήμερα μιας και έφτιαξε ο καιρός και έβγαλε ήλιο, είχαμε καθαριότητα και μπανάκι
Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ρε το παλικαρι πρωτος μπηκε 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

> Ρε το παλικαρι πρωτος μπηκε 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Χαχα ναι..  πάντως τρώει πολύ παντόφλα. Ελπίζω μέχρι την αναπαραγωγική περίοδο να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα..

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Και μενα το ιδιο ειναι 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

> Και μενα το ιδιο ειναι 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Χμμμ.. τότε δεν είναι κακό όπως νόμιζα..

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ναι ρε,βεβαια δεν εχω ακουσει τον αρσενικο να κελαηδαει οσο τον εχω συνηθησει,ριχνει καμια νοτα αλλα χαμηλοφωνα.αλλα το θηλυκο ψιλοπαιζει

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

> Ναι ρε,βεβαια δεν εχω ακουσει τον αρσενικο να κελαηδαει οσο τον εχω συνηθησει,ριχνει καμια νοτα αλλα χαμηλοφωνα.αλλα το θηλυκο ψιλοπαιζει
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μια από τα ίδια. Πολύ μουγκα το αρσενικό και η θηλυκιά τσίου τσίου 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Να σαι καλα ρε Γιαννη,γιατι μου ειχαν μπει υποψιες για καποιο λογο.πρασσιναδες ,αρωματικα, βοτανα βαζεις?

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Ναι ρε,βεβαια δεν εχω ακουσει τον αρσενικο να κελαηδαει οσο τον εχω συνηθησει,ριχνει καμια νοτα αλλα χαμηλοφωνα.αλλα το θηλυκο ψιλοπαιζει


Ότι είχε να πει, το είπε πριν το γάμο.... Για αυτό τα χωρίζουμε λίγο πριν την αναπαραγωγή και χωρίς να βλέπονται (δεν έχω πείρα από καρποντάκους, γενικά αναφέρομαι)

----------


## DScythe

> Να σαι καλα ρε Γιαννη,γιατι μου ειχαν μπει υποψιες για καποιο λογο.πρασσιναδες ,αρωματικα, βοτανα βαζεις?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καθημερινά οχι. Αλλά 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα τους δινω. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

> Ότι είχε να πει, το είπε πριν το γάμο.... Για αυτό τα χωρίζουμε λίγο πριν την αναπαραγωγή και χωρίς να βλέπονται (δεν έχω πείρα από καρποντάκους, γενικά αναφέρομαι)


Είναι πολύ διαφορετικοί οι καρποντακοι σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά. Χώρισμα δεν θέλουν γιατί από τον φθινόπωρο-χειμωνα αρχίζουν να σχηματίζουν τα ζευγάρια τους. Στο ποστ που έχει κάνει ο Δημήτρης τα γράφει αυτά. Και εγώ από εκεί το έχω μαθει..

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

Αυτές τις μέρες άκουσα τον αρσενικό να λέει από λιγο. Δημήτρη εσένα πώς πάνε;;

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Εγω σημερα τον τσακωσα να λεει λιγο πιο δυνατα και πιο συχνα οποτε καλα παμε Γιαννη

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## adreas

Εδώ  άλλη  έχουν  βγάλει   πουλιά  είναι  στη δεύτερη  γέννα.  Πυρώνουν γρήγορα τα άτιμα με το ζόρι τα κρατάω χωρίς φωλιά!

----------


## IscarioTis

Με τετοιο καιρο που εχουμε εδω,καλυτερα να αρχισουν αργοτερα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

Ναι μια χαρά τοτε, είσαι σε καλό δρόμο. Ο δικός μου από κανένα τσίου τσίου.

Σίγουρα έχουν βγάλει άλλοι πουλιά και είναι σε 2η γέννα. Αλλά σίγουρα είναι σε εσωτερική εκτροφή και σίγουρα σε ποιο ζεστό μέρος από εδω. Εγώ τα έχω έξω και να σκεφτείς ότι πριν 4 μέρες μέχρι τα 400μετρα έριξε χιόνι και χθες μέχρι τα 250μ. Η θερμοκρασία έπεσε αισθητά. Το βράδυ 2-3 βαθμούς και την μέρα 9-11 βαθμούς. 

Από Δευτέρα λέει ότι έχει άνοδο της θερμοκρασίας και λέω να ξεκινήσω την διατροφική προετοιμασία.

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αμα κανει καλο καιρο για 1 βδομαδα,και μετα το ξαναγυρισει εγω λεω να περιμενω λιγο ακομα,βεβαια αμα δω το πουλια να μου λενε το αντιθετο ,φυσικα και θα πραξω τα δεοντα

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

> Αμα κανει καλο καιρο για 1 βδομαδα,και μετα το ξαναγυρισει εγω λεω να περιμενω λιγο ακομα,βεβαια αμα δω το πουλια να μου λενε το αντιθετο ,φυσικα και θα πραξω τα δεοντα
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μήτσο η υπομονή είναι αρετή.... Κάνε το όπως ξέρεις...

----------


## IscarioTis

Απο τι ειδα και μου ειπανε Μητσο απο αυριο ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια και απο παρασκευη αμα θυμαμαι καλα εχουμε νεο κυμα κακοκαιριας,οποτε θα δουμε πως θα παει

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

Αν ισχύει ότι έχουμε νέο κύμα κακοκαιρίας από εβδομάδα, βλέπω να πάει και η φετινή χρονιά για εμένα όπως και πέρυσι.

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Ολα καλα θα πανε ρε,θετικες σκεψεις

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DScythe

Να πω την αμαρτία μου πέρυσι έκανα βιαστικές κινήσεις και γι'αυτό μάλλον δεν είχα αποτελέσματα, ενώ τα πουλακια μου ήταν έτοιμα. Φέτος έχω υπομονή αλλά πολύ λιγότερο χρόνο να τους διαθέσω λόγο υποχρεώσεων. Τώρα θα τα δω μια κατά τις 7.30 το πρωί και μετά κατά τις 16.00 που γυρνάω απτήν δουλειά. Σήμερα βέβαια είδα μεγάλη βελτίωση στους καρποντακους. Υ.Γ Σήμερα είχε  ηλιοφάνεια με 15 βαθμούς και το σάββατο δίνει χιόνι!! Έχει τρελαθεί ο καιρός.. 

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mitsman

> Αν ισχύει ότι έχουμε νέο κύμα κακοκαιρίας από εβδομάδα, βλέπω να πάει και η φετινή χρονιά για εμένα όπως και πέρυσι.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Γιάννη όσο πιο βαρύ χειμώνα κάνει τόσο καλύτερη αναπαραγωγή... Στο υπογράφω αυτό... Ο καιρός θέλει δεν θέλει θα φτιάξει θα μπει άνοιξη και τα πουλιά θα την καταλάβουν... όλη η υπόθεση έγκειται στην δική μας υπομονή μην βάλουμε φωλιά στην πρώτη λιακάδα που θα δούμε τα πουλιά να ανεβάζουν.... προχωράμε όταν τα πουλιά έχουν φθάσει στο απροχώρητο.... απλά πράγματα οδηγούν στην επιτυχία...

----------


## DScythe

> Γιάννη όσο πιο βαρύ χειμώνα κάνει τόσο καλύτερη αναπαραγωγή... Στο υπογράφω αυτό... Ο καιρός θέλει δεν θέλει θα φτιάξει θα μπει άνοιξη και τα πουλιά θα την καταλάβουν... όλη η υπόθεση έγκειται στην δική μας υπομονή μην βάλουμε φωλιά στην πρώτη λιακάδα που θα δούμε τα πουλιά να ανεβάζουν.... προχωράμε όταν τα πουλιά έχουν φθάσει στο απροχώρητο.... απλά πράγματα οδηγούν στην επιτυχία...


Αυτό που λες για τον χειμώνα ισχύει και για τις δένδρο καλλιέργειες, όσο πιο βαρύ χειμώνα τόσο μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή θα έχεις. Τουλάχιστον έτσι έλεγε ο παππούς μου! Το μόνο δύσκολο με την όλη φάση φέτος είναι ότι δεν μπορώ να τους αφιερώσω παραπάνω χρόνο πέρα απο την καθαριότητα τους τροφές νερό κλπ. Δεν έχω χρόνο να κάτσω να τα παρατήσω για να δω όλα τα στάδια του "ζευγαρώματος". Εξάλλου αυτήν είναι η χαρά του κάθε ερασιτέχνη "εκτροφέα" να βλέπει τα πουλάκια σε όλες τις φάσεις τους. Και αυτό είναι που με στεναχωρεί περισσότερο.

Στάλθηκε από το Mi A1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

